# Featherlike Cracks/Crazing on Rear Bodywork



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought my 2004 Autocruise Starfire privately in June and the bodywork looked okay. Two weeks later (after I had a solar panel and reversing camera fitted), I noticed some crazing on the lower left back and around the rear nearside lights. The crazing seems to be getting worse - see photos. Not sure if it is from sun heat, or if someone has dropped something on it. Also, a couple of holes (like pellet shots) have appeared on the GB sticker.

I understand that fixing this crazing could be expensive, but don't know how much. Another suggestion has been to contact a signwriter and stick a design over the crazing similar to the design on the side of the vehicle. Is this feasible, or will the crazing just continue to spread underneath the sticker? Would water ingress be a problem?

I'm going to get a couple of quotes next week for repair. Can this crazing be repaired satisfactorily, or will it return? 

The previous owner is not aware there had been any bodywork repaired in that part before he bought it. This is my first motorhome. I was expecting the downside of motorhoming to be vehicle repairs, but not this quickly! I've hardly used it.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Looks like stress cracks, is it just the one side? must have had an impact at some time, a reversing error perhaps. If you didn't notice it before? it must be recent as I can't think how it could be disguised.


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

It is just on the left-hand side of the vehicle. It started just above the curved area and around the lights. At one time you could hardly see it and there were few cracks.

Is this a common motorhome problem, or is it unusual?


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

I've taken another look at the crazing today, as I haven't used the vehicle for 3 weeks due to a knee operation. Another area of cracks has appeared to the left of the number plate, completely unconnected with the other crazing, and also above the nearside lights. I have noticed before small dots under paintwork lower down than the crazing, and wondered if this was due to a respray, though all the paintwork colour and texture is the same. Today, there are even larger small protruding dots in a much wider area, including above and below the crazing. Could this be water ingress, or due to heat from the sun?

On the right-hand side of the vehicle in the area under the rear lights near the Peugeot name tag, there are five spider-web shaped cracks. They are between 1" - 2" in size, and barely visible. 

I have a tow bar on the vehicle, and do not recall reversing into anything. I used it for only one day before fitting the Camos reversing camera.

I shall ask the original Marquis dealer in Poole for their opinion, and enquire with another local company called Auto Van Services. Can anyone make a recommendation of another suitable workshop near the Bournemouth area?


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

We had the same problem and used P&S Auto, 168-170 Stanley Road, Poole. Tel. 01202-660700.
The repair was brilliant and no further trouble.

Maddie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Its called 'spiders'. I had the same on a Autosleeper. Even though i went over the bodywork when I purchased the van I failed to spot them. Once spotted I found them everywhere, case of being focused on them. It didn't seem to affect the water integrity at all but was pretty alarming!

It was one of the reasons I got rid of the van PDQ!


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi,
I had a 2005 Autocruise Starspirit with exactly the same problem. I took it back to the factory and was told that they were stress marks caused by the pressure given when assembling the end corners to the long rear section. They replaced the complete thing. I was told at the time that it was a common problem. Unfortunately no good to you because the vehicle is out of warranty but safe in the knowldege that you did not hit anything.

Ian


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine has just come back from the body shop where they repaired numerous. cracks in the gel coat it cost £400.All on the rear panel


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

From your photo's it looks a sthought that panel is similar if not identical to that on my Starblazer.

I have noticed some slight cracking on mine. That panel, if same as mine, is not the actual 'van bodywork, but a 'trim' panel as far as I can tell, so it isn't going to allow water / damp into your motorhome: that is if I am right.

In case you are not aware: the old Autocruise CH company was bought by the Swift Group in about 2007. There will be no replacement body panels available ( unless possibly from the original manufacturers of the panels ), so a repair may be the only / best option if it is that bad.

hth

Harvey


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes same panel on all the Autocruise models of this age but luckily mine is just a bit dull and not cracked(yet)


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I had a boat a while ago and had the same problem at stress points. Hairline star crazing cracks. I did not get a repair done but you may be interested in the following product. 
Captain Tolley,s creeping crack cure. It is a very fine liquid, thinner than water and penetrates these cracks and seals them. It won,t of course hide the cracks but at least it will stop moisture ingress. It penetrates the crack by capilliary action not just on the surface and seals it.
It was extremely effective. It also seals around nuts and rivets etc.
Have a look at the website www.captaintolley.com 
Cost is about a fiver for a small bottle. Amazon sell it amongst loads of other suppliers.
Having used it on a boat with loads of water around it really was effective and easy to use.
Dave
Edit, Veron, I see you are in Poole and no doubt threfore near a boating marina etc. Go to a chandlers if you want to try it, they will amost certainly have it as it is very popular in the boating world.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gelcoat crackin is a problem not just on motorhomes but on anything made from fibreglass.
My aouto trail came out with lots of cracks over winter when it had not been used.
The rear fairing on my track bike came out with half a dozen spiders after i had painted it..
You can use gelcoat filler if you have loads of time and patiance.
My dearly departed father in law worked with fibreglass repairs and always told me never to catch a fibre glass ferry :lol: 
Dave p


----------

